# What level rider am I? Beginner, intermediate? please help!!



## tatertot128 (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is also a video of me riding, I've had more lessons since then, so please dont be too harsh on my ranking


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

You don't look bad. You seem to have confidence and balance. The only thing I noticed is at the canter/lope, your horse is on the wrong lead, but you didn't correct it. With that being said, you are off to a good start, and I would say advanced beginner. Keep it up!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that you did fine in the video, but I could not ever call someone with only 30 hours in the saddle (as per your own post) intermediate. Advanced beginner, yes. Also, how much riding have you done outside of an arena? 

an intermediate rider is one who can really start to effect the horse. So, if the horse is cantering and starts to fall into the circel (as your horse was doing somewhat in that video), the intermediate rider knows how to help the horse correct that sort of behavior. The beginner or advanced beginner can ride the hrose, even if it isn't on a perfect circle and slows down suddenly , or changes directions a bit, but tends to be more of a passive passenger rather than a driver.

I vote for advanced beginner.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with Tiny. I can't even begin to estimate how many hours I've ridden but still consider myself a beginner so I can't justify calling someone with only 30 intermediate. Advanced beginner is my vote too. Oh and for a first lease you probably want a good beginner horse anyway. That would let you really focus on your riding before moving up in horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I'd say advanced beginner too. My cousin can pretty much do most of what you can do and some things you didn't mention and we call her an advanced beginner.

There's nothing wrong with being an advanced beginner. It's one step closer to being more experienced.. Remember, everybody must start somewhere! 

Good luck to you if/when you lease a horse.


----------



## JWood (Mar 28, 2021)

I thought this page may be helpful for you to make your own determination. 



Different Levels of Riding Ability


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

*MOD NOTE

This thread has not had a reply in 10 years and many of the members including the OP are no longer around to benefit from advice. Hopefully they have reached their goal in these many years since.*


----------

